
Inside Uber’s $100,000 Payment to a Hacker, and the Fallout - fmihaila
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/uber-hacker-payment-100000.html?_r=0
======
provost
Dupe. Comments here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16137727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16137727)

